# 2000 Wagner Power Skiff



## dscott (Aug 2, 2007)

Been meaning to post pics of my boat for awhile now...

It is a 2000 Wagner Power Skiff - they are made in Bradenton - the hull is pulled from the original Hobie Power Skiff molds. It does pretty well in the flats and I have had it offshore on flat days - has a bait tank under the seat. Good all around boat!

Specs are as follows:
LOA: 15'2"
Beam: 5'9"
Draft: 7"
Motor: 55 Suzuki
Weight 650lbs

Don


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Cool boat...there's a lot of the Hobie models around
and seem to be holding up good!


----------



## Kayak2020 (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## Kayak2020 (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

That’s a nice Suzuki outboard man


----------



## Todd walker (May 6, 2021)

Kayak2020 said:


> View attachment 162872


Does these boats have any wood? I've got the opportunity to buy one


----------



## Todd walker (May 6, 2021)

Todd walker said:


> Does these boats have any wood? I've got the opportunity to buy one


They don't have any wood. I've got a 2000 16 foot with a 2011 mercury 50 4 stroke. Very fun and versatile. I take mine out on the Gulf


----------



## Donovanbest (Aug 10, 2021)

Cool boat


----------

